# New pictures of the Jay and Bobs crib! LMAO.



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Lol! You were serious when you said you had a ton of hammocks in there! Good lord. I love all of the different colors  Very nice!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LoL. Yeah, I dont know if there can be TOO many hammocks though. I was thinking about making different levels, like shelves and stuff, right now its just one big cage.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

The problem I was having with having levels was that the boys would pee and mark only on other levels and not at the bottom of the dang cage. So I would have to clean each level everyday becuase they would soak it.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

More levels would definitely be a good idea. Although the cage is very large now for your boys, without more levels they're not really able to take full advantage of all the space.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah, I think put a couple half level shelves in there.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I guess if I do that I could place towels or something over it, so if they do pee it doesnt get everywhere.


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

Use plastic - if Oscar or Moss decide to pee on their levels i just wipe it off with tissue (if i catch it before it dries) or a babywipe


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Sara_C said:


> Use plastic - if Oscar or Moss decide to pee on their levels i just wipe it off with tissue (if i catch it before it dries) or a babywipe



i do the same with my boys it helps with them marking too


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Stephanie said:


> Sara_C said:
> 
> 
> > Use plastic - if Oscar or Moss decide to pee on their levels i just wipe it off with tissue (if i catch it before it dries) or a babywipe
> ...


Baby wipes here, too, with our girls.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

LOVE all the hammocks! Are those ones you crocheted yourself?


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm going to come and steal the fuzzy hammocks!!! oo i love them lol. Nice finished product btw!! spoiled little ones we all own.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah I was thinking about putting plasic down when I do make the extra levels.  YEAH! Those are all the hammocks I crocheted.


----------



## Dimitrius (Mar 19, 2007)

LOL!!! That is way too funny, Jennie!!!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

if you place the hammocks stagtegically and maybe get a couple hidy-holes (hamster balls, organizing bins, etc.) to hang up as well i don't see the need for solid levels. the levels themselves are meant to give the rats more room to run and jump and for you to be able to put igloos and the like on. but if you have enough hammocks and can tie things up this will serve the same purpose. with a bit of ingenuity and a bunch of zip ties you should be able to get away without platform levels.


----------

